# Gaggia Classic - is the steam wand long enough?



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

My new Classic has arrived, but I haven't used it yet as it's a Christmas present.

I know a number of people on here swap the steam wand for a Rancillio one, but I don't want to mess with the machine straight away.

So, is the steam wand sufficiently long to use without the Panarello attachment? I'd be using a 12oz milk jug, and don't need great volumes of microfoam. Is it too short to work properly, even with a smaller jug?

Cheers,

JP


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

When you remove the panarello it's fairly short! You'll struggle to steam a small amount of milk with it.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

funinacup said:


> When you remove the panarello it's fairly short! You'll struggle to steam a small amount of milk with it.


OK - thanks. Are there any other options?

Cheers,

JP


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Apart from the steam wand change to the Rancilio Silvia version there's not a lot else you can do.

With a lot of practise you can use the panarello tip to get a nice texture.

Weighing up the cost of milk to get to this level - you may as well have upgraded in the first place...


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

There is a longer version of the panarello, look on line I'm sure you'll find it, strip off the outer sleeve and just use the nozzle for a single hole steamer.

Ian


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

small tip for everyone using a plastic or metal panarrello, on the sleeve is a small mouling mark near the top. use a very small drill and drill through this mark. it allows more air and gives a better froth

mark


----------

